# Themed Vivariums



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I know most of Dendroboard tries to go for the natural environment look (tree stumps and rock ledges) but I got thinking about aquariums and how some people put in things like shipwrecks and sunken buildings and was wondering if anybody has done something similar with a vivarium for dart frogs. Maybe like an overgrown jungle palace or something?

If anybody has done something like this I'd love to see pictures! I'm thinking about trying to do this for one of my next builds.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I am personally not a fan of the themed vivs, but this one is definitely worth checking out...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/79981-120-gallon-myan-temple.html


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is an aquascape, but one day I wanted to try and duplicate in a viv.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to do a smurf viv with mushroom huts that have petri dishes underneath and little smurfs all over the place chillin with the frogs.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

A smurf tank would be perfect for azureus!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

scoy said:


> I would like to do a smurf viv with mushroom huts that have petri dishes underneath and little smurfs all over the place chillin with the frogs.


Looks like someone beat you to it
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/106929-smurf-village-build.html


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really do not like this kind of vivs. Personal taste, of course. De gustibus non dispuntandum.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

I finished this one recently so the plants are still very small. It is a suburban backyard theme. I used coco cubes to look like wood chips and bought the moss covered squirrels. I was thinking about making a model swing set and sand box. Also my plan is to make a model dog house to use as a breeding hut.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

There is also lots of acorns and an oak leaf fig that are difficult to see in the picture.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You might find these threads interesting...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...nteresting-decor-naturalistic-terrariums.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/85501-forest-endor-build.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74468-show-off-your-theme-tanks.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46410-dis-biotopic-displays.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95116-dryad-viv-concept-life-size-girl-box.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/64476-themed-viv.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/25543-unusual-themes-terrariums.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/26097-idea-predator-viv.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/25315-terrarium-idea-what-do-you-think.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...6-contemporary-unconventional-terrariums.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/31278-halloween-tree.html


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the links. Beautiful and creative themes! There is a fish tank waterscape artist by the name of Takashi Amano. As far as I know he only works with waterscapes but his tanks on you tube are definitely worth checking out. Very simple, tranquil, and often themed.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I loved that Endor build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Think I went crazy with the exclaimations?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I built this this summer
Split Face Poison Dart Frog Vivarium


----------



## John-Michael (Sep 21, 2013)

I am putting together a viv for Sierran Treefrogs. I filled cork rounds with 'great stuff'. ( don't do it all at once it won't cure properly). I set the rounds in the viv vertically to look like tree trunks. I am adding some ivy and ferns. Hopefully I will have some decent pictures once the plants are established.


----------



## leethechickenfarmer (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in the process of building a Super Mario Bros viv. I'm using foam and painted concrete covered in silicone. I'll post when it is done.


----------

